# New Orleans (+6) @ San Antonio 1/26/08



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*New Orleans Hornets (30-12) @ San Antonio Spurs (28-13)*










VS.










AT&T Center, San Antonio, TX 
7:30pm CST











































































Preview​
:gopray:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

vbookie
Looking for other games? Visit the vBookie Homepage
If you are looking for games in the future but can't find them in your team forum, visit the vBookie Homepage to see if the event has been posted elsewhere.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: New Orleans Hornets (30-12) @ San Antonio Spurs (28-13)*

:gopray:[/QUOTE]


:gopray::gopray::gopray:

I thought we needed a few more.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Geesh the two fouls by CHandler really hurt the Hornets...Armstrong has looked lost out there...And worse the refs have let Duncan abuse him physically...I didn't know they don't give you an assist on goaltending.CP lost one last night and they didn't give him an assist on the Peja layup that was goaltended...Seems to me that if you'd get an assist off the basket going in you should get one when it's goaltended too.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Ryan Bowen plays actual minutes? WTF?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

That 2nd quarter was ugly. Byron will try a different rotation in the 2nd half.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think CP needs to sit down...this team just looks horrible when he sits down.In the 2nd quarter they were just putrid...but I guess it worked out okay since SA didn't score either.I wouldn't take any chances on that happening again.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

West is just absolutely killing tonight...He'd be the best player in the game if he could play like this every night


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

wow, what's wrong with the spurs


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Spurs got outplayed.That's whats wrong with them

It was big when Scott left his starters in to start the 3rd Quarter and Pop took his starters out.Parker never got back into the game I don't think.They stretched the lead out and it became a blowout before the Spurs got their starters back in.Obviously Scott didn't trust the bench with that nice lead,but there's no real reason he should.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Great win Hornets!!!! :clap2: Great win!


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Great win indeed! The remaining doubters should be silenced; we DO have a serious chance at contention in the playoffs and this proves it greatly. :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

noballer07 said:


> Great win indeed! *The remaining doubters should be silenced;* we DO have a serious chance at contention in the playoffs and this proves it greatly. :cheers:


There are always going to be some though. The Hornets will have to get Championship hardware before some people respect them and even then some will not give it to them. Oh well. Great win tonight is all I have to say.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

In game 2 of back to back games, the Hornets are 8-1 this season. :clap2:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets still have plenty of questions...You can count me as a doubter.1)the bench still stinks 2)Peterson has to play a lot better 3)Peja has been really inconsistent.He's either great or he's horrible and his defense is always poor so when he doesn't hit shots Peja is a real liability.

Obviously if they stay healthy,the Hornets are going to make the playoffs,but they'll have a lot of issues when they do.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Nobody is really going around talking about crowning the Hornets or anything. Of course they still have a few issues but right now they just so happen to be playing really well. People can continue to talk them up or talk them down. I'm just enjoying what they're doing right now. I'm not ready to crown them for anything. Just sitting back and enjoying the run.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess Melvin got his championship ring before the game...Of course he was inactive sitting on the bench in a suit because they left him off the roster.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> Ryan Bowen plays actual minutes? WTF?


On the best team in the West. And he's actually pretty efficient. I think all Rockets fans are in disbelief.

Great win for the Hornets again. I think everyone's waiting to see if the team can keep up this level of playing after the all-star break, when teams like the Spurs typically pick up their play to the next level.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> On the best team in the West. *And he's actually pretty efficient*. I think all Rockets fans are in disbelief.
> 
> Great win for the Hornets again. I think everyone's waiting to see if the team can keep up this level of playing after the all-star break, when teams like the Spurs typically pick up their play to the next level.


Ryan cracks me up. Dude is such a hustler.


----------

